# Please help me about indian fantails..



## Vivi paul (Aug 20, 2012)

Hi..all my friends here please help me with your valuable expert advices...
And fantail breeders help me out with your valuable experience...

1.i have a pair of fantails(indian)....
what to feed them and how to take care of them to make them produce a good and show quality chicks...

please share your valuable ideas and tips with me...it will really be a good use for me..

friends help me out..


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*Have you tried doing a search? 

Here is a good start:

http://www.angelfire.com/tn/indianfantail/index.html

It has links to other clubs as well as the standard.*


----------

